

Show HN: A Mobile app web demo product - jayzalowitz
https://app.io/?

======
wehadfun
Previous discussion on app.io

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6184270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6184270)

~~~
jayzalowitz
Well shit, my bad. Anyway, logic goes that if I hadn't seen it then a good
portion of HN didn't .. dont hold it against them, my fault.

~~~
Kiro
Uhm, "Show HN" is for your own projects.

~~~
jayzalowitz
really, well double shit again.. They already cleared this off but thanks for
pointing it out

------
xauronx
I was super impressed with app.io when I used it. TestFlight works awesome for
on device demos, but is still a bit of work to get it going. Appio let me
quickly show my designer how his design was looking without having to actually
set up his device, I was happy. I wish (and I told them this via email) there
was a price point between free and $1200/yr.

------
jaynos
This is what's missing from the app store (not sure if there are similar
products out there). Screen shots can only show you so much about an apps
interface prior to purchase. Demo's like this are how you get me to buy a $5
app when I'd probably balk at the $1 version with no demo.

~~~
jayzalowitz
Def, apple could literally make a few extra hundred million using something
like this.

------
tomasien
The pricing honestly makes this unfeasible for me. This is exactly what I was
looking for, but if I have an app I expect to be at least slightly popular,
even the 20,000 plays a month at $95 is going to be too much, especially for
launch month.

